# discoloured interior plastic trims



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

Good evening, a little knowledge from the wise please !

Some of the white plastic trims in my Hymer are discoloured,turned yellow,around the windows & the habitation door.Any ideas please as to what I can revitalise them with ?
Thanks.
Barrie.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Yellowing in a Hymer*

Hi bjandlin,

Sorry to give you bad news but Hymers are well known for this problem. It is specifically due to Uv light from the sun discolouring the 'filler' in the plastic. Many people will tell you to get various polishes and grinding pastes but you sre basically wasting you money and effort. I have had 5 Hymers varying in age and all of them had this problem to some degree or another. The only way I managed to get over it was for internal problems, remove the item, spray with plastic clear primer and then once it has keyed the surface, spray with an acrylic car spray to the colour of your choice.

If the discolouring is on the outside on the fibreglass on the front mouldings then if you want to do it yourself- rub down the gelcoat with 600grit wet'n'dry followed by 800 or a 1000 grit. Be careful not to remove too much gelcoat, it will probably be 2-2.5 mm thick. Go to a chandlers and get some Fibreglass polish and polish up to a shine. Hard work and takes a long time and knackers your arm.

The other solution is to take it to a bodyshop and they will prep and respray the whole of the front. I had this done on a B544 and it cost £400 but looked better than the original.

Hope this helps................... Ned


----------

